# Need Opinions on Stuttgart-Heidelberg Ride



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

I've completed the ride from Stuttgart to Heidelberg. I've uploaded pictures for anyone interested in seeing them.

Heidelberg Ride Photos



Solomon76 said:


> Please give me your opinions on what you think I should do. I've decided to ride from Stuttgart to Heidelberg on the Friday before Memorial Day.
> 
> My first option would be to ride the Neckartalradweg from Bad Cannstatt to Heidelberg, which would be about 130 miles each way. I wouldn't have a problem riding the 130 miles there, but I would have to have my wife pick me up in Heidelberg, catch the train back to Stuttgart, or spend the night and ride back the next day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

Riding ont he Landtsrasses here is a risky option. You may get halfway into the route only to find its closed to cyclists, as some of the Landstrasses are.

Plus, the more direct route, while shorter, is also quite a bit more hilly. I've ridden a lot in the HD area, and the hills don't look too overwhelming on a map, but get out there and climb them, and you start to feel it pretty quick, especailly when it's a lot of up and down as it looks like on that GPS route.

Personally, I'd go along the Neckar. I'm betting the view will be nicer, and there will be more spots along the way to fatten up with schnitzel and radler!

Besides, there are worse things than an overnighter in HD and the train ride from HD to stuttgart is not a bad ride.


----------



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I've decided to go the longer Neckartal Radweg route. Once I get the ride out of the way, I may try the other route just to see how far I can make it. I have the maps I'll need loaded into my GPS. It looks like the ride may not be as long as I originally expected. According to the routes I downloaded, the direct route from Patch Barracks in Stuttgart to the PX in Heidelberg should be about 112 miles. However, I'm pretty sure that I will pick up a few extra miles on the way. I'll take pictures and post them for everyone to see next week.


----------



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

I've completed the ride from Stuttgart to Heidelberg. I've uploaded pictures for anyone interested in seeing them.

Heidelberg Ride Photos


----------

